

PHP frameworks benchmarked by Symfony - durbin
http://symfony-reloaded.org/fast
php frameworks done in house by symfony, interesting but take them with a grain of salt.
======
dangrossman
I'm a big fan of Symfony. It is the framework behind Delicious, Yahoo!
Answers, Yahoo! Bookmarks. I also used it to create <http://www.w3counter.com>
and <http://www.w3roi.com>.

